# Need help with HSS



## thapapawan (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello!

I recently bought two YN622C II triggers to use with Rovelight RL600B. I am only using one trigger on top of my canon and another trigger/remote on top of that YN trigger which came with RL600B.

Do I need another YN trigger and sync with cable to the rovelight? or does it communicate with inbuilt receiver in Rovelight? I am so confused how to use it. 

Also, I think it did not work when I set it up as the images were coming half over exposed.

Please help!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 2, 2017)

If you have 2 YN622C II's then you only need one on the camera and one with a sync cable to the monolight. Should be that simple unless you wish to have settings control, then I'm not sure if the YN622C II is compatible with the Flashpoint R2 system.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Jan 3, 2017)

According to Flashpoint:
To use the RoveLight in HSS mode, you need a HSS trigger and receiver. FPRRR1PJR and 1 of these transmitter FPRRR1TRC or FPRRR1TRN.
FPRRRL600V2 does not achieve HSS. Flashpoint RoveLight

Since you already have the YN622's I would get a PC sync cable from the YN receiver to the Flashpoint and then test it. If that doesn't work you will more in likely need to get the dedicated Flashpoint triggers.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't have the RoveLight or the YN triggers. But I do have Flashpoint Monolights and I am able to us my Phottix Atlas II transceivers to fire them in HSS. As mentioned ,  use a short sync cable to connect the trigger to the light and I have the other one on camera or use my Phottix Odin trigger to fire it.


----------

